# Sno-way ST / 22 Series experiences



## Flatulentvandal (Nov 19, 2008)

I want to hear about how you have used your Snoway ST or 22 Series plows... 

I need something lightweight (under 400 LBS) to go on my Sport Trac. So it basically has to be a Small truck or homeowner Model.... After lots of reading on this site and others, I decided to go with SNOWAY because I got the impression their plows are tougher than the other lightweight plows out there ( homesteader / Suburbanite.... ect).

The only account I plan to do is a 60 car parking lot which is one long strip. Not much space for the snow so it gets piled high at either end... I did it with a 6'6" 450 LB steel Fisher MM2 plow for last few years on an old Explorer sport '91.. It took on average 1.5 hours for 4-6 in of snow. It was hard work, but not beyond the capabilities of that old setup... My only options for a setup at the moment are this lightweight Snoway ST or 22 Series on my Sport Trac. I am trying to decide if that potential setup would be up to the challenge. 

If you have done more than just driveways with one of these model Sno-Way's, Or if you've ever plowed with a Sport Trac; I'd like to hear about it....


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

If it was me in this situation, I would get a snow dogg MD series plow. I think it's a little heavier and their site says you can put it on your truck. I personally am a Boss guy, but I believe the snow dogg MD is very capable light plow for your situation. One of my subs has one on his trucks and it worked out on a lot almost twice the size of yours. The only reason I would get a snow-way is if you really want the downpressure, which would help if you have alot of backdragging.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

My strip Mall has 62 Parking spaces, 3 streets around it. I plow it and the streets and the Strip Mall behind me with 40 spaces, all with an ST. It has the snow Deflector on it, and the wear edge is taller than original, so the height is close to 22". Works great. The down pressure scrapes like crazy and back drags well without the plow being heavy. The 7'6" width keeps the trail from ending up under tires. I use the ST on the Trooper on these lots for the maneuverability. (Lots of entrances and curbs and islands). Sounds like the setup you are looking for could be the Cat's PJ's for what you are doing.


----------



## lawnsrusinc. (Nov 30, 2003)

Dont get it. We bought them for our sales trucks to clean up parking spots when cars would move and that driver was going to inspect lots after a job was plowed and or salted. We have gone threw 1 A frame a year at least! first one went in 3 months. Our dealer that put them on went out of business and sno-way wont do anything about it. I talked to everyone up to the CEO. Get something different and a little bit heavier, then throw some tibbrens in the front.


----------



## Flatulentvandal (Nov 19, 2008)

So I lined up a barely used ST series.... Its not the 22 series I wanted, but the price met my budget... I am looking for a Snow deflector to beef it up a bit..... Anyone got one? 

Also the plow Im buying does not have shoes. Will I need/want them? Not real sure about the pro's & con's of having shoes... any advice is welcome.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Forget the shoes


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

make a deflector out of conveyor belt and flat steel to hold it down


----------



## Flatulentvandal (Nov 19, 2008)

vamootsman;1089193 said:


> My strip Mall has 62 Parking spaces, 3 streets around it. I plow it and the streets and the Strip Mall behind me with 40 spaces, all with an ST. It has the snow Deflector on it, and the wear edge is taller than original, so the height is close to 22". Works great. The down pressure scrapes like crazy and back drags well without the plow being heavy. The 7'6" width keeps the trail from ending up under tires. I use the ST on the Trooper on these lots for the maneuverability. (Lots of entrances and curbs and islands). Sounds like the setup you are looking for could be the Cat's PJ's for what you are doing.


Vamootsman, What's the deepest snow fall you have pushed with your ST at this location?

Also, what kind of deflector is installed on it?


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

Flatulentvandal;1101464 said:


> Vamootsman, What's the deepest snow fall you have pushed with your ST at this location?
> 
> Also, what kind of deflector is installed on it?


6+ inches. I have a Snoway deflector on it.


----------



## Flatulentvandal (Nov 19, 2008)

vamootsman;1101546 said:


> 6+ inches. I have a Snoway deflector on it.


Is it the Snoway EZ-fit delfector?

Do you have any pictures of your ST setup?


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

Flatulentvandal;1101563 said:


> Is it the Snoway EZ-fit delfector?
> 
> Do you have any pictures of your ST setup?


I don't know if it's called EZ fit or not. It's just Plastic deflector that comes with hardware. It's nothing fancy like the ones on the bigger plows. Just plain old shaped plastic. Order one from Basher and sons if you can't find it locally.


----------



## PlowingUpward (Nov 16, 2010)

If you have done more than just driveways with one of these model Sno-Way's, Or if you've ever plowed with a Sport Trac; I'd like to hear about it....[/QUOTE]

Hey Flatulentvandal,

I have has an st series on my 2000 cherokee for a few years and it's been a really handy plow for tight spaces and small driveways, if you do get one make sure it has DP

I wrote a review for the st series you can check it out here: http://mysnowplowreview.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=9


----------



## PlowingUpward (Nov 16, 2010)

I also use an 7'6" ST series on a cherokee for clean up's or tight driveways and it works great. It's a light weight plow that's easy to maneuver and operate. The extra width make clean up quick and easy and the down pressure is awesome for back dragging. I wrote a review for it here: http://mysnowplowreview.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=9


----------



## Flatulentvandal (Nov 19, 2008)

Update:
I just plowed the most accumulation yet with this setup. We got around 6" total over the weekend (near Chicago-O'hare). I waited until Sunday AM to clean it all up. The Sport Trac with ST did a fine job. I was impressed with how high I was able to stack (around 6') without feeling like I was abusing the plow. With the DP on, it will push large piles a long way through deep snow and leave a clean scrape behind. Just wish I had wings and a snow deflector (mounted upward) to help contain the piles I'm pushing...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

beware of too much resistance.


----------



## PlowingUpward (Nov 16, 2010)

Flatulentvandal;1171052 said:


> Update:
> Just wish I had wings and a snow deflector (mounted upward) to help contain the piles I'm pushing...


Yeah I would like to see someone fabricate some type of wings for this plow, do you know of anyone who's done it for this plow?


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

Flatulentvandal;1171052 said:


> Update:
> I just plowed the most accumulation yet with this setup. We got around 6" total over the weekend (near Chicago-O'hare). I waited until Sunday AM to clean it all up. The Sport Trac with ST did a fine job. I was impressed with how high I was able to stack (around 6') without feeling like I was abusing the plow. With the DP on, it will push large piles a long way through deep snow and leave a clean scrape behind. Just wish I had wings and a snow deflector (mounted upward) to help contain the piles I'm pushing...


It wont handle the weight of the snow that wings could add, unless it's light and fluffy.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

I have had two sno way plows that aren't the st series but I figure they are all built about the same. I have had very little issues with either one and one is a 99 model year and the other is probably a 97 or so. They have been put through the ringer with doing large commercial factories and have held up very well. There are two cons I have against them. One is the poly is very thin and if you get any ice or hit something it will crack or punch a hole right through it no matter how you run it this always happens. The other thing I always hated was how they hooked up. I'm sure they have gotten easier since thsese. Also keep a solenoid close by as they like to go through those. I would recommend them to about anybody if they get the stainless moldboard and don't mind the hook up being a pita.


----------



## outlaw66 (Nov 21, 2010)

cant say how it plows, but installed a 22 for a customer on a s-10 crew cab, and seamed like a decent plow. the wireless controller was nice.


----------



## MNSnowplower (Feb 9, 2005)

I have the ST model on my 2001 F150 Supercrew. I have been doing our church's parking lot the last two seasons.


----------

